# Identifying 'hairy' algae



## Henrik (15 Dec 2008)

My HC used to be full of algae, but after introduction of SAE and using EasyCarbo, plus an increase of CO2 levels and water circulation, it went all clean. Not sure which was the main reason for success! Lately, however, I am discovering hairy algae on the HC that the SEA do not seem to touch, it could be Spirogyra or Cladophora (any other ideas?). There is also some algae at the glass above the HC. I had stopped dosing EasyCarbo (as I was hoping my CO2 injection is sufficient), should I resume this? Any other advice in terms of identification and eridication?
Thanks, Henrik


----------



## JamesC (15 Dec 2008)

Cladophora is a branching algae that is rough if rubbed between your fingers wheras Spirogyra is single strands that feel slimy. http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm for photo's

James


----------



## Henrik (16 Dec 2008)

I pulled out a lot today and it certainly feels gritty and not slimy, and looking at your picture on the website it very much looks like Cladopohora. Do SAE not eat it - they seem to go to difficult places to find food instead of eating chunks of these which are right in front of their noses.
I will increase my nutrient dosing and have already increased CO2 by a little. I also reduce my nighttime 'moonlight' dimmed lighting to a very short period. Any other suggestions?


----------



## ziperzip (25 Dec 2008)

Henrik said:
			
		

> I pulled out a lot today and it certainly feels gritty and not slimy, and looking at your picture on the website it very much looks like Cladopohora. Do SAE not eat it - they seem to go to difficult places to find food instead of eating chunks of these which are right in front of their noses.
> I will increase my nutrient dosing and have already increased CO2 by a little. I also reduce my nighttime 'moonlight' dimmed lighting to a very short period. Any other suggestions?




I have also same problem with my HC !! so what is your suggestions? maybe phosphate lelvel is high?


----------

